# Star Wars



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm gearing up for Star Wars Ep VII The Force Awakens. I have a SW collection youtube channel in addition to my yardhaunt2000. I did a cool unboxing vid for a new BB-8 alarm clock. It also hows my Master Replicas lightsabers, Rubies Darth Vader Costume gloves, 13" Kenner Boba Fett and a Minion Halloween candy bucketI got at the same time as BB-8 :jol:


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I've been putting up TV Spots and Trailers on my Star Wars youtube Channel. The latest one "FORCE AWAKENS EXTENDED TV SPOT 10 "KYLO REN AWAKENING" AMC PREMIER TICKET MARATHON INFO Collectibles" shows my premier ticket confirmation for Dec 17th @ 7pm ;


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I mashed up scenes from the TV Spots & Trailers to date of the First Order Stormtroopers, some Finn, and Kylo Ren in what I consider to be chronological order.


----------

